# Trying to build the most expensive computer possible



## AleKing

I just signed up and wanted to say hi.

I'm currently getting my degree in networking and one of my projects is to budget different builds. The first needs to be under $250. The second is under $1000. The third is trying to build the most expensive computer possible. I was wondering what are some of the most expensive PC components you can think of. 

I found a diamond in crusted mouse for $24,180.00. 
http://www.fabstuff.net/products/664

Oh and if you can include a link that helps me too. Thanks!


----------



## PabloTeK

Well you could get an IBM BlueGene/L if you're really mad, one has around about 290,000 CPU's!


----------



## AleKing

PabloTeK said:


> Well you could get an IBM BlueGene/L if you're really mad, one has around about 290,000 CPU's!



Thats an insane server but I need to build a desktop PC


----------



## royalmarine

you could easily put about 20,000 euro of hardware into it.
plus all the extra trim like external storage and what not.


----------



## PabloTeK

Well Vadim Computers ( http://www.vadim.co.uk ) can easily build computers that go into the tens of thousands of pounds!


----------



## oscaryu1

You live where? $250 is tight, but CF might be able to do it... (If you can use Newegg)


----------



## AleKing

Yes I can use newegg. But I'm not too worried about the $250 PC


Currently I have a system that totals about $50,000 but I'm still looking for more expensive stuff.


----------



## mep916

AleKing said:


> Currently I have a system that totals about $50,000 but I'm still looking for more expensive stuff.



Wow! I was gonna try but I don't think I can build anything > $50,000. Can you list all the components of this $50,000 build?


----------



## AleKing

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield 3.0GHz	$1,345.99 

Asus Striker Extreme LGA 775 	$339.99 

Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC	$467.55 
Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC	$467.55 
Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC	$467.55 
Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC	$467.55 

Geforce 8800GTS Pcie 512MB GDDR3	$453.21 
Geforce 8800GTS Pcie 512MB GDDR3	$453.21 
Geforce 8800GTS Pcie 512MB GDDR3	$453.21 

CineMassive Trio Gemini 24TW	$7,999 

The World's Most Expensive PC Mouse	   $24,180 

Prometeia Mach II GT Cooler Unit 	$899.99 

COOLER MASTER CSX 830 CX-830DSPD-01 Blue Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case	$999.99 

Zalman ZM-GWB 8800 GTS Video Card Liquid Cooling Block	$79.95 
Zalman ZM-GWB 8800 GTS Video Card Liquid Cooling Block	$79.95 
Zalman ZM-GWB 8800 GTS Video Card Liquid Cooling Block	$79.95 

ZALMAN Reserator XT BK Black Reserator Water Cooling System	$449.99 

Bigfoot Networks Killer NIC M1	$249.99 

Cisco Systems, Inc*Cisco Aironet 802.11a/b/g Wireless PCI Adapter*AIR-PI21AG-A-K9-10	$2,928 

PNY Quadro4 NVS440 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x1 Video Card	$409.99 

Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive	$635 
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive	$635 
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive	$635 
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive	$635 
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive	$635 
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive	$635


Grand total $47,082.23

I looked for the site with the most expensive parts


----------



## nexolus

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield 3.0GHz $1,345.99 

ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard $349.99

PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99
PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99
PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99

CineMassive Trio Gemini 24TW $7,999 

The World's Most Expensive PC Mouse $24,180 

Prometeia Mach II GT Cooler Unit $899.99 

COOLER MASTER CSX 830 CX-830DSPD-01 Blue Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case $999.99 

Bigfoot Networks Killer NIC M1 $249.99 

Cisco Systems, Inc*Cisco Aironet 802.11a/b/g Wireless PCI Adapter*AIR-PI21AG-A-K9-10 $2,928 

Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635

PHILIPS 2 X Blu-ray DVD Burner with Free 25GB Blu-ray Disc Black SATA Model SPD7000BD $459
PHILIPS 2 X Blu-ray DVD Burner with Free 25GB Blu-ray Disc Black SATA Model SPD7000BD $459

CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN3X4096-1600C7DHX $869
CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN3X4096-1600C7DHX $869

SILVERSTONE ZM1200M ATX12V / EPS12V 1200W Power Supply $399.99
SILVERSTONE ZM1200M ATX12V / EPS12V 1200W Power Supply $399.99

Happy Hacking Keyboard HP Japan, PFU Ltd $4400

ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Ultra Fidelity Sound Card with Complete Dolby/DTS Sound Technologies $189


58,000


there are still lots of peripherals and stuff you could add


----------



## porterjw

> Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield 3.0GHz $1,345.99
> 
> ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard $349.99
> 
> PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99
> PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99
> PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99
> 
> CineMassive Trio Gemini 24TW $7,999
> 
> The World's Most Expensive PC Mouse $24,180
> 
> Prometeia Mach II GT Cooler Unit $899.99
> 
> COOLER MASTER CSX 830 CX-830DSPD-01 Blue Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case $999.99
> 
> Bigfoot Networks Killer NIC M1 $249.99
> 
> Cisco Systems, Inc*Cisco Aironet 802.11a/b/g Wireless PCI Adapter*AIR-PI21AG-A-K9-10 $2,928
> 
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> 
> PHILIPS 2 X Blu-ray DVD Burner with Free 25GB Blu-ray Disc Black SATA Model SPD7000BD $459
> PHILIPS 2 X Blu-ray DVD Burner with Free 25GB Blu-ray Disc Black SATA Model SPD7000BD $459
> 
> CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN3X4096-1600C7DHX $869
> CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN3X4096-1600C7DHX $869
> 
> SILVERSTONE ZM1200M ATX12V / EPS12V 1200W Power Supply $399.99
> SILVERSTONE ZM1200M ATX12V / EPS12V 1200W Power Supply $399.99
> 
> Happy Hacking Keyboard HP Japan, PFU Ltd $4400
> 
> ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Ultra Fidelity Sound Card with Complete Dolby/DTS Sound Technologies $189
> 
> 
> 58,000
> 
> 
> there are still lots of peripherals and stuff you could add



Might need one of these also, in case you need 3000 copies of something in just over an hour  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1221720&CatId=21 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1003992&CatId=512

You're going to need some software, too  : http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=722314&CatId=306

Just shy of $70k. Of course, something this extreme is going to generate a LOT of heat. I don't suppose a cooling room is allowed as part of the project, is it?


----------



## nexolus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120413 and a couple of those for power protection


----------



## porterjw

heh - forgot about Power stuff! If you have a $70k plus system, what's another $13k to ensure you don't lose data during a storm!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1283747&CatId=234


----------



## royalmarine

what about external storage?

havev you got a link to that mouse?


----------



## porterjw

royalmarine said:


> what about external storage?
> 
> havev you got a link to that mouse?



It's in the first post.


----------



## AleKing

royalmarine said:


> what about external storage?
> 
> havev you got a link to that mouse?


Ya, its in my first post in this thread but here it is again

Plus all of the components must fit within the case, so no external drives or ups's.


----------



## AleKing

I think I'm going to go with this power supply


----------



## Joe2005

Do you think your $70k computer would play Crysis maxxed out?


----------



## royalmarine

i dont think anything can handle crysis maxed out yet.


----------



## royalmarine

are you actually buying all this stuff? or is it a paper build?


----------



## porterjw

royalmarine said:


> are you actually buying all this stuff? or is it a paper build?



Read first Post; project.


----------



## Quentin_T

How could you skip over a SS HDD??? (SSD for short)

Those will break the bank


----------



## The_Beast

AleKing said:


> Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield 3.0GHz $1,345.99
> 
> Asus Striker Extreme LGA 775 $339.99
> 
> Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC $467.55
> Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC $467.55
> Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC $467.55
> Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC $467.55
> 
> Geforce 8800GTS Pcie 512MB GDDR3 $453.21
> Geforce 8800GTS Pcie 512MB GDDR3 $453.21
> Geforce 8800GTS Pcie 512MB GDDR3 $453.21
> 
> CineMassive Trio Gemini 24TW $7,999
> 
> The World's Most Expensive PC Mouse $24,180
> 
> Prometeia Mach II GT Cooler Unit $899.99
> 
> COOLER MASTER CSX 830 CX-830DSPD-01 Blue Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case $999.99
> 
> Zalman ZM-GWB 8800 GTS Video Card Liquid Cooling Block $79.95
> Zalman ZM-GWB 8800 GTS Video Card Liquid Cooling Block $79.95
> Zalman ZM-GWB 8800 GTS Video Card Liquid Cooling Block $79.95
> 
> ZALMAN Reserator XT BK Black Reserator Water Cooling System $449.99
> 
> Bigfoot Networks Killer NIC M1 $249.99
> 
> Cisco Systems, Inc*Cisco Aironet 802.11a/b/g Wireless PCI Adapter*AIR-PI21AG-A-K9-10 $2,928
> 
> PNY Quadro4 NVS440 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x1 Video Card $409.99
> 
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> Seagate Barracuda ST31000340NS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA Enterprise Hard Drive $635
> 
> 
> Grand total $47,082.23
> 
> I looked for the site with the most expensive parts


 
that water cooling would never handle that system, you'd need at least 3

Why not use SSD, DDR3, 8800 Ultra????


----------



## Ramodkk

You could change the 8800GTS for Ultras!


----------



## osokk

AleKing said:


> I just signed up and wanted to say hi.
> 
> I'm currently getting my degree in networking and one of my projects is to budget different builds. The first needs to be under $250. The second is under $1000. The third is trying to build the most expensive computer possible. I was wondering what are some of the most expensive PC components you can think of.
> 
> I found a diamond in crusted mouse for $24,180.00.
> http://www.fabstuff.net/products/664
> 
> Oh and if you can include a link that helps me too. Thanks!




i got that mouse for xmas


----------



## Ramodkk

You can also add some DDR3 RAM can't you??


----------



## oscaryu1

Quentin_T said:


> How could you skip over a SS HDD??? (SSD for short)
> 
> Those will break the bank



Definitely broke Newegg's bank 

Man, those are definitely too expensive though...


----------



## AleKing

Quentin_T said:


> How could you skip over a SS HDD??? (SSD for short)
> 
> Those will break the bank



Good call!  Thanks!


----------



## AleKing

The_Beast said:


> that water cooling would never handle that system, you'd need at least 3
> 
> Why not use SSD, DDR3, 8800 Ultra????



I was looking for a cascade or duel cascade system but I don't know if anyone sells them? All I ever see is people building there own

I dont think this board supports DDR3


----------



## oscaryu1

Nope...

X38
P35C-DS3R

^ Those support DDR3... many more too...


----------



## nexolus

for all of you suggesting ddr3 and ultras, read my post, i suggested ddr3 and video cards more expensive than ultras.

people on this forum really need to learn how to read more than the first post. and also not reading the first post has been a problem too (ie asking for a link for the most expensive mouse when it's right in the first post.)


----------



## AleKing

Ok I still need a keyboard but I need link where I can buy it. not just an article that says its the most expensive.


----------



## nexolus

http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...&cm_pla=General&cm_ite=Primary&ref=performics

just get that one. i want it so bad lol.


----------



## WeatherMan

Top Spec Vadim system + Diamond encrusted mouse + that Japan Hacker keyboard comes to around $78.5k


Edit, someone can add in Quadro cards, take out the SLi Ultra's and does a physx card work with Quadro's


----------



## AleKing

Ok, here's what I got so far



Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield 3.0GHz	$1,345.99 

Asus Striker Extreme LGA 775 	$375.61

Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC	$467.55 
Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC	$467.55 
Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC	$467.55 
Kingston Value Ram KVR667D2S4F5/2G 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 EC	$467.55 

BFG Technologies BFGE88768UOCE GeForce 8800 Ultra OC 768MB	$1,222.90 
BFG Technologies BFGE88768UOCE GeForce 8800 Ultra OC 768MB	$1,222.90 
BFG Technologies BFGE88768UOCE GeForce 8800 Ultra OC 768MB	$1,222.90 

CineMassive Trio Gemini 24TW	$7,999 

The World's Mos Expensive PC Mouse	$24,180 

Prometeia Mach II GT Cooler Unit 	$899.99 

COOLER MASTER CSX 830 CX-830DSPD-01 Blue Aluminum ATX Full Tower 
Computer Case	$999.99 

Zalman ZM-GWB 8800 GTS Video Card Liquid Cooling Block	$79.95 
Zalman ZM-GWB 8800 GTS Video Card Liquid Cooling Block	$79.95 
Zalman ZM-GWB 8800 GTS Video Card Liquid Cooling Block	$79.95 

ZALMAN Reserator XT BK Black Reserator Water Cooling System	$449.99 

Bigfoot Networks Killer NIC M1	$249.99 

Cisco Systems, Inc*Cisco Aironet 802.11a/b/g Wireless PCI Adapter*AIR-PI21AG-A-K9-10	$2,928 

PNY Quadro4 NVS440 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x1 Video Card	$409.99 

PC Power & Cooling EPS12V 1200W Power Supply	$539.99 

SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk	$3,249 
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk	$3,249 
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk	$3,249 
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk	$3,249 
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk	$3,249 
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk	$3,249 



Total = 65,650.91

I still need a keyboard, speakers, and I have one PCI slot left


----------



## nexolus

why does everyone totally disregard my post? i suggested a build that is already like 80k please pay attention:

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 Yorkfield 3.0GHz $1,345.99

ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard $349.99

PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99
PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99
PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99

CineMassive Trio Gemini 24TW $7,999

The World's Most Expensive PC Mouse $24,180

Prometeia Mach II GT Cooler Unit $899.99

COOLER MASTER CSX 830 CX-830DSPD-01 Blue Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case $999.99

Bigfoot Networks Killer NIC M1 $249.99

Cisco Systems, Inc*Cisco Aironet 802.11a/b/g Wireless PCI Adapter*AIR-PI21AG-A-K9-10 $2,928

SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk $3,249
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk $3,249
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk $3,249
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk $3,249
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk $3,249
SUPER TALENT FSD28GC25M 2.5" 128GB SATA Internal Solid state disk $3,249

PHILIPS 2 X Blu-ray DVD Burner with Free 25GB Blu-ray Disc Black SATA Model SPD7000BD $459
PHILIPS 2 X Blu-ray DVD Burner with Free 25GB Blu-ray Disc Black SATA Model SPD7000BD $459

CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN3X4096-1600C7DHX $869
CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN3X4096-1600C7DHX $869

PC Power & Cooling EPS12V 1200W Power Supply $539.99
PC Power & Cooling EPS12V 1200W Power Supply $539.99 

Microsoft wireless entertainment 8000 $300

ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Ultra Fidelity Sound Card with Complete Dolby/DTS Sound Technologies $189


----------



## Quentin_T

AleKing said:


> Cisco Systems, Inc*Cisco Aironet 802.11a/b/g Wireless PCI Adapter*AIR-PI21AG-A-K9-10	$2,928



That's cheating!  That's a 10 pack of cards BTW 



			
				nexolus said:
			
		

> why does everyone totally disregard my post? i suggested a build that is already like 80k please pay attention



Dang, you need to chill, this is all for fun.


----------



## pumaking

Yea man why you getting so butt hurt about people not paying attention to you.


----------



## mep916

nexolus said:


> people on this forum really need to learn how to read more than the first post. and also not reading the first post has been a problem too (ie asking for a link for the most expensive mouse when it's right in the first post.)



Yeah, some of us really suck at reading posts. 



nexolus said:


> why does everyone totally disregard my post? i suggested a build that is already like 80k please pay attention:



Again, we should really work on that. Since you've figured everything out, I'll politely ask everyone to stop contributing to this thread.


----------



## Raise109

What about these speakers i think they would be ok for bf2 what do you think  Rockport Arrakis. $165,000/pair not sure how they would connect but it would be expensive finding out lol buy here http://www.goodwinshighend.com/speaker.htm#rockport some pics here http://www.ultimateaudiovideo.citymax.com/page/page/2976720.htm


----------



## wise old man

are you rich


----------



## SirKenin

You'd fail the project..  For a real silly reason.  The Striker Extreme can't use ECC reg memory.  lol

After I go for a smoke I'll post back with a build.  I have a build in mind for you, just have to spec it out.


----------



## djcon

Pretty sure you would need a Monitor... $130,000 for This TV/Monitor


----------



## oscaryu1

djcon said:


> Pretty sure you would need a Monitor... $130,000 for This TV/Monitor



"Cash in hand only" Jk


----------



## thermophilis

http://asia.cnet.com/blogs/mobileojisan/post.htm?id=61960899

world's most expensive keyboard


----------



## djcon

oscaryu1 said:


> "Cash in hand only" Jk



lol, I would Poop myself.


----------



## daisymtc

nexolus said:


> PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99
> PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99
> PNY VCQFX5500-PCIE-PB Quadro FX5500 1GB 256-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card $2,399.99



Isn't it only 8800GTX/ Ultra support tri-SLi??


----------



## just a noob

wait until skulltrail is out, the motherboard is almost 1000 dollars by its self the 8 gigs of memory is over 1200 dollars and the dual processors would be close to 3000 dollars so thats over 5000 dollars right there, go for a case made of of solid gold that weighs 50 normal pounds(thats 800 thousand right there  ) if gold trades at 1000 dollars/ ounce much longer, so i just got you 805200 dollars right there =\


----------



## oscaryu1

daisymtc said:


> Isn't it only 8800GTX/ Ultra support tri-SLi??



Same with the HD38*0 series... Otherwise, they gave me that 2nd CrossFire port for nothing.



> http://asia.cnet.com/blogs/mobileoji...tm?id=61960899
> 
> world's most expensive keyboard





> Urushi brush is made from the tender hairs of a virgin.


----------



## djcon

Whats your build at now?


----------

